# Do all Mk3 dash air vents have electronic controls?



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

I'm from next door, the Mk1 forum and would like to know if all five of the Mk3 dash air vents have electronic controls for climate/seats? Thanks in advance  .


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

They're an option, even on the TTS. They're part of the 'Comfort and Sound' package. If you're asking if they all have the electronic controls IF you spec the package then yes, all five are electronic. Hope that helps


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Following on from Jake - you can also order them as a £450 option. I didn't and have the manual a/c controls. But there is still one of these in each of the 5 vents. 
I guess that if you don't have heated seats or neck warmers then the 2 outer controls won't do anything.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Following on from Jake - you can also order them as a £450 option. I didn't and have the manual a/c controls. But there is still one of these in each of the 5 vents.
> I guess that if you don't have heated seats or neck warmers then the 2 outer controls won't do anything.


Absolutely correct Zephy; the outter vents are button-less on models without heated seats.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Very shame are manual as standard..I think no other cars have manual A/C!


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

Thank you all for the replies, much appreciated.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ManuTT said:


> Very shame are manual as standard..I think no other cars have manual A/C!


Might be different spec in warmer climes like where you are ManuTT  Here in UK the air con is mainly used for clearing condensation off the windows when its cold and raining.


----------



## ZaniCWB (May 20, 2016)

LEIGH-H said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Following on from Jake - you can also order them as a £450 option. I didn't and have the manual a/c controls. But there is still one of these in each of the 5 vents.
> ...


Precisely, I second that.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

this is for the manual a/c because the button is matte and not glossy


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

longodds said:


> I'm from next door, the Mk1 forum


That's class 

On the subject of demisting the screen is it only the comfort package that offers the rapid demist function, because it works fantastically well?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## whaleboneuk (May 4, 2013)

Hi

I have a TTS but spent my spare cash on other mods rather than the digital vents. Does anyone know if it's a simple plug and play change if I purchase a set of the digital vents and fit them? Will they work or does it require a different control unit also?


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

You need to change a bucket load of parts, not economically viable I'm afraid.


----------



## whaleboneuk (May 4, 2013)

phazer said:


> You need to change a bucket load of parts, not economically viable I'm afraid.


Argh ok thanks for the quick reply phazer!


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

No you don't 
Exact same plugs and loom
I've fitted them in mine and have them functioning, ac, fan, seats 
Just got to work out the rest of the coding for the display to change with the correct selection as there not yet in sync but all work as they should

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Just to be clear, all of the manual vents are still "electronic", aka they send a digital command to the Climatronic unit behind the glove box. The auto system just has a lot of additional sensors to be able to trim itself out based on an actual temp setting.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

ReTTro fit said:


> No you don't
> Exact same plugs and loom
> I've fitted them in mine and have them functioning, ac, fan, seats
> Just got to work out the rest of the coding for the display to change with the correct selection as there not yet in sync but all work as they should
> ...


So it still doesn't work properly after all this time? :lol:

If you want factory climate, then I stand by what I said.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

macaddict111 said:


> Just to be clear, all of the manual vents are still "electronic", aka they send a digital command to the Climatronic unit behind the glove box. The auto system just has a lot of additional sensors to be able to trim itself out based on an actual temp setting.


Exactly. However, the heater box is different also so there's extra "stuff" in there and that's the big component to change.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Matrix said:


> longodds said:
> 
> 
> > I'm from next door, the Mk1 forum
> ...


I have the auto aircon and the C&S pack, but had assumed that the rapid front demist function ( the 'Max' button between the middle and right central air vents) was standard? It should be as it does work very well.


----------



## TTULTRA (Dec 17, 2020)

Did you ever figure this out?
I have the exact same scenario m


----------

